# Best Things To Eat For Clear Skin?



## _tiffany (Sep 1, 2007)

I already drink a lot of water, it's basically all I drink.  I don't have terrible skin, but lately it's been getting worse than I'd like...little red bumps keep popping up and it is so irritating.  I was just wondering what the best foods to eat for clear skin would be.  Also, what to avoid eating.  I tried searching on Google, but I only came up with specific diets and I'd rather just know the basic foods to eat and not eat.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## danabird (Sep 1, 2007)

avoid fast food/greasy food, food with a lot of salt to counteract the water you're drinking

fruits and veggies are obviously the best for skin, green tea is good.


----------



## danabird (Sep 1, 2007)

found this online:

"SKin friendly foods fall into two groups – alkaline-forming foods and acid-forming foods. Foods that form alkaline and not acid are best for keeping clear skin.
Foods that form acid include yogurt, cheese and milk as well as meats and fatty fried foods; and cooked or unrefined carbohydrates,like white bread, rice and pasta. You should not eat these foods or if you do you should only eat small amounts of them.
For clear skin stick with Alkaline-forming foods. These can include fruits, fresh vegetables, nuts, and even seeds. These Alkaline-forming foods tend to be digested quickly because they assist the digestive system in fuctioning. Acid-forming foods can actually inhibit the digestive system which causing toxins to accumulate in your body. These toxins can cause acne breakouts.
Also, try to stay away from sugar and foods that are high in yeast. Beer is definately not something you should consume if you are trying to clear your skin.
Drinking a lot of water because this will help flush toxins from your body as well as re-hydrate your skin. A sign that your skin is dehydrated is that it appears oily. When the skin gets dry your pores can produce excessive oil."


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

I think it is best to stay away from processed foods. 

If it didn't come out of the ground, off a tree that way, chances are it has a bunch of extra stuff in it that isn't good for your health (skin included). 

When I eat only unprocessed foods, my skin clears up and I get so many compliments on my complexion!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2007)

olives are good for your skin!


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 6, 2007)

definately try to cut out refined carbs esp. sugar and white bread pasta like a previous post said. Milk is also known to cause acne in some like moi. i cant live without a latte a day but i notice that when i drink more than 2 a day my skin gets blotchy. Green tea is good...tea in general is good due to its high antioxidants content.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 6, 2007)

BORBA pomegranate drinks. 2 a day keeps the cysts away! I was diagnosed with PCOS, and have been battling cystic acne for years. This and a VERY STRICT skin regimen has kept me beautiful.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2007)

fruits and vegies, can't stress that enough.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't eat what I am - a lot of chocolate.  I agree with Danabird and blindpassion.  Fruits and veggies have extra water in them.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 6, 2007)

You need to eat foods high in natural antoxidants. Especially those brightly colored in nature. Blueberries,strawberries,red and green peppers,tomatoes spinach,broccoli,and red cabbage are treasure troves of beauty. Also, fish high in Omega Fatty Acids like Tuna Salmon,Herring,Sardines,etc.


----------



## Lalai (Oct 21, 2007)

I've always had dry skin and _still_ got zits and bumps even though I'm well past my teenage years. I didn't have huge acne but I got big zits that were under the skin (i.e. impossible to get rid of without a huge mess) and smaller ones also.

What worked for me was that I stopped drinking milk. I'm not sure why ti worked but my borther said (who's a biologist and also tipped me on this) that it's been suggested that it's either because of the lactose (which being a sugar would promote cell growth and clog up your pores) or because milk has growth hormones in it, as it's meant to bee food for baby cows and help them grow. I also saw a documentary abotu chocolate once and one manufacturer said that people get zits form chocolate because the cheaper types of chocolates have a lot of milk in them. 

This probably won't work for everyone but if you drink a lot of milk and use a lot of dairy products (like I did), it's maybe worth a shot. You don't need to buy any drugs or creams, just don't use dairy products. You have to find another way to supplement the calcium, though, but it's not all that troublesome.


----------



## frocher (Oct 21, 2007)

There is a website with a detailed list of acid and alkaline forming foods.  Lost of useful info:

http://www.rense.com/1.mpicons/acidalka.htm


----------



## drien227 (Oct 21, 2007)

When my skin gets bad I find that eating sugar-free jello, boiled eggs, salmon, green tea, walnuts and spinach helps. I know some of the above posts said acid is bad (and I mostly agree), but I find if I dillute organic apple cider vinegar (Bragg's brand) in water and drink it during the day this helps ward off inflammation. I think it is because the vinegar helps the liver to eliminate toxins. Fiber is also important when it comes to eliminating toxins, so you might want to consider upping your fiber intake. Personally, when I eat oatmeal for breakfast for a week straight my skin improves immensely.


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 21, 2007)

Definitely not the chocolate dipped Timmies doughnut I just ate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriosuly though, I have just started noticing that I'm getting alot more zits, and I ususally don't have this problem, and aside from the doughnuts I think it's because I just changed birth control pills.  So if you are taking a hormone pill this is something that can be a major player too.  Some of them can actually help acne and are even used for that reason, and others can cause acne.  It can really shock your system too when you change which one you're taking.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 21, 2007)

I've heard from MANY people and publications that Garlic is great for your complexion.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 21, 2007)

I am basically going to reinterate what everyone else has been saying, but fresh, unprocessed (or minimally) foods.  A lot of it is going back to eating how nature intended.  It won't clear up skin entirely, but it helps.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 1, 2007)

Fruits and veggies are good for your body and for your skin as well, as a lot of other people have said already. It's good that you're drinking lots of water -- keep doing that! It flushes out the toxins in your body, including your skin. 8 glasses a day should do it...I usually drink 2-3 half liter bottles. 

Other tips to clear skin include getting lots and lots of rest. Some of us unfortunately break out when we go out and party all night and go to bed at 3am (me!) Alcohol is definately not good for your skin, so steer clear. 

Although some say that greasy foods don't cause skin to break out, I would steer clear from it anyway. Nobody looks or feels their best when they are bloated and sluggish. Stay away from chips, pre-packaged foods...try to eat fresh ingredients as much as possible. So by eating foods like nuts, chicken (grilled is the best), fruits and veggies. 

I have yet to resume my healthy diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I noticed that my skin was a lot better when I exercised and ate well as compared to now, where I've gotten lazy and not worked out for weeks and eaten tons of cup noodles...


----------



## neotrad (Nov 3, 2007)

We ALL know that vegetables and fruits are good and greasy food are bad for your skin. But I think not many people tell you specifically what food is good. sooo here's some that actually clears my skin(I get lots of compliments on my skin in fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

1. Aloe Vera Juice: 100% is the best, it doesn't taste good though, "Good medicine tastes bitter" as they say. 

2. Avocados or avocado oil.

3. Bee propolise & pollen.

4. Most kinds of tea that include the ingredents that detoxify the effects of poison from your body. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## swtxos (Nov 3, 2007)

This isn't an answer regarding food, but I wanted to ask you if you use a toner after you cleanse or not. I use to get those annoying bumps too and I found out the culprit was because I still had makeup residue on my skin after I cleanse. 

As for food for good skin, I'm big on fish. I love broiled salmon.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *danabird* 

 
_avoid fast food/greasy food, food with a lot of salt to counteract the water you're drinking_

 
i second that...when i was super busy with school, it was easiest to get fast food for meals.  along with the weight gain (that i'm still struggling to get rid of) i started breaking out.  once i got back on track with eating, my skin cleared up.  i get the occasional break-out (ya know, right before aunt flo comes to town), but my skin is much better.

i've noticed when i'm eating lots of fish, my skin is much nicer.  plus, i also take a biotin supplement (more for your hair and nails, but it might help with skin, too).


----------

